# AUDI TT RS - Do not exceed max. engine speed of 4000rpm



## Tinker-r (Dec 17, 2013)

I purchased a new 2013 AUDI TT RS Quattro from a local dealer May of 2013. For the first 5.5 months of owning the vehicle, I was over the top extremely happy with it. It wasn't until I had taken the car in for its 5,000 mile servicing back on November 2nd that my satisfaction with the car took a dive.

At the Dealer Nov 2nd for the 5,000 mile servicing. Car was returned to me the same day with a substantially less responsive gearbox and a loss of snappy acceleration at lower RPM ranges.

Dealer Visit #2 - Shop Foreman read from the on-board computer so that he may send the data to his regional specialist. This only took 30 minutes, then I had the car back. This same day I encountered two occurrences of my dash lighting up with [Do not exceed max. engine speed of 4000rpm]. After the second occurrence, the engine light stayed on.

Dealer Visit #3 - Had my car towed into the dealer. Took over 4 hours for Audi Roadside Assistance to arrive. The Dealer replaced the high pressure fuel pump. Informed me that my car was ready. The same day I picked up the car, I again encountered the [Do not exceed max. engine speed of 4000rpm] twice.

Dealer Visit #4 - The dealer kept the car for 14 days. Informed by the AASM that "the car is working as designed", "There is no fix for this". "Just restart the car when it happens"

In all cases, the issue occurred;
After having accelerating rapidly between ~4000-6500 RPM (no where into the red RPM range on the gauge).
1. My foot had been completely removed from the accelerator pedal for approximately 5-15 seconds.
3. The clutch is fully pressed to the floor while either coasting, or braking.
4. This [Do not exceed max. engine speed of 4000rpm] triggers anywhere from 40MPH all the way down to 1MPH

This last Sunday, I video recorded the issue happening 19 individual times within a 3 hour window. Again, I was informed "The Car is Working As Designed". This issue always occurs when I'm completely off of the accelerator, have the clutch to the floor and am either coasting or braking to stop. I did not experience this issue for the first 5.5 months of ownership, why now?

The car is stock (as the engine, drivetrain, exhaust and ECU has never been modified while under my ownership). The only ones I've ever handed the keys to and walked away are the two Audi Dealers I've had service the car.
1. For a Window Tinting at the dealer.
2. For a tire replacement.
3. For the 5,000 mile servicing, and all the visits mentioned above following that service visit.

Has anyone else experienced this?

If so, what was your outcome?

Thanks for your assistance !!!!

Tinker-r


----------



## peter555 (Nov 16, 2013)

Someone has already posted this same fault,where are you based???


----------



## Tinker-r (Dec 17, 2013)

Los Angeles area of California.


----------



## peter555 (Nov 16, 2013)

ahh,sorry,in the uk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tinker, here's the other post.
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=488529&p=3402329&hilit=rpm#p3402329
Hoggy.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

the ACF canister is usually responsible for the 4K revs warning. Definitely bring that to the attention of your dealer-if that is the problem it's a simple fix.

Good luck!


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Also seems like you have a shitty dealer, take it up with Audi directly!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The way the dealer has handled this is outrageous.

I have a problem, the steering wheel keeps falling off - Yes sir, I'm afraid they all do that it's perfectly normal, now run along and don't bother me until you want to buy another car... :evil:


----------



## nas02141 (Mar 3, 2011)

Tinker-r said:


> I purchased a new 2013 AUDI TT RS Quattro from a local dealer May of 2013. For the first 5.5 months of owning the vehicle, I was over the top extremely happy with it. It wasn't until I had taken the car in for its 5,000 mile servicing back on November 2nd that my satisfaction with the car took a dive.
> 
> At the Dealer Nov 2nd for the 5,000 mile servicing. Car was returned to me the same day with a substantially less responsive gearbox and a loss of snappy acceleration at lower RPM ranges.
> 
> ...


Wow, I just posted about this a few weeks ago. I really believe its not the high pressure fuel pump but something else triggering the problem. This is at least the 4th TTRS in the US that I've heard about having this issue. I'm in the process of deciding to either return the car or settle and keep it. I'm pretty sure I'm keeping the car and I'm hoping that eventually I could find a technician that knows whats going on.


----------



## Tinker-r (Dec 17, 2013)

NAS02141,

Do you believe there was any specific event that attributed to your car spewing out the 4000 RPM warnings?

I'd like to speak to the other Audi TT RS owners who are experiencing the same issue.

I wasn't planning on letting this out of the bag, but the dealerships Service Manager, General Manager and the regional AASM all stated that my cars computer had been modified. As stated above, I've never had any kind of mod done to my cars on-board computer/ECU. No ones ever touched it except the two dealers. I've never lent the car out to anyone.

I'm beginning to wonder if the Audi dealers are growing wise to the issues with the TT RS models, and some are taking it upon themselves to find a non-Audi approved solution.

Again, my Audi TT RS did not have this issue until I took it to a different Audi dealership than the one I had originally purchased it from. Maybe that's where I went wrong. I personally wanted to take it back to where I had originally purchased it, but instead I listened to the Audi Customer Care Executive (after having created a case #). They kept advising me take it back to the last dealer (where all my issues started).

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Shouldn't matter if you went to different Audi dealer, they are all Audi spanner monkeys so you can still get Audi CS on the case and get them to resolve.

Personally, if they really can't fix it and you can use the US lemon law, then bite the bullet, get your cash back, and order a new car... Either buy a temp car or get Audi CS to give you a loner until new comes through unless you're leaving Audi for good

Good luck


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Any idea what's supposed to happen if you do exceed 4000 rpm?


----------



## nas02141 (Mar 3, 2011)

Tinker-r said:


> NAS02141,
> 
> Do you believe there was any specific event that attributed to your car spewing out the 4000 RPM warnings?
> 
> ...


I honestly don't know. All I know it that all 3 times it happened I was around 40mph on 6th gear and was accelerating slightly. I've read somewhere that it could be something with the throttle or as stated above the ACF canister. Let me know what happens It would be interesting to see how Audi handles this..


----------



## nas02141 (Mar 3, 2011)

ZephyR2 said:


> Any idea what's supposed to happen if you do exceed 4000 rpm?


I don't think you can even exceed 4000 rpm. The throttle becomes very irresponsive and the car becomes extremely slow. The RPM starts to stutter around 3000. I just cruised below 2000/2500 rpm to my destination.


----------



## nas02141 (Mar 3, 2011)

Shug750S said:


> Shouldn't matter if you went to different Audi dealer, they are all Audi spanner monkeys so you can still get Audi CS on the case and get them to resolve.
> 
> Personally, if they really can't fix it and you can use the US lemon law, then bite the bullet, get your cash back, and order a new car... Either buy a temp car or get Audi CS to give you a loner until new comes through unless you're leaving Audi for good
> 
> Good luck


I just tried to do that but it didn't work. Audi said if they're to give me a new car it has to be something already in the lot and I can't order a new TTRS. There are barely 5 new TTRS's around the country. I decided to keep the car and see how it goes.


----------



## Tinker-r (Dec 17, 2013)

nas02141,

It's quite interetsing to hear that your Do not exceed 4000 RPM warnings occurs around 40MPH. Thats the exact speed that most of my Do not exceed 4000 RPM warnings occur as well. But in my case, it doesn't matter what gear I'm in. Again, I have 19 videos of it happening within a 3 hour window. At one ponit in my video, it happened 7 times within 5 miles. There aren't that many videos of TT RS anything on youtube. I'm sure if I post my videos there, that they'll receive a fair ammount of views. I'm on the border as wether to do this or not. If Audi would have taken care of me by now, I wouldn't still be here posting about this.

Still, on top experiencing all of these 4000 RPM warnings since my AUDI TT RS was in for its 5000 mile minor servicing, my car still feels as if it's been neutered since that same sercive visit as well. No where near as quick as it had been for the 1st six months of ownership.

Wish AUDI would simply resolve the issues. Thats all I want.

Maybe posting my videos to you tube will assist them in finding a solution.


----------



## stepomfret (Mar 28, 2013)

So, what did the Dealer say in response to the fact that the RS never missed a beat until the 1st service and now you are receiving this warning on a regular basis?

This is what I would do, if you are entitled to a refund or exchange or car do it, pronto. The longer the issues persists the more it's going to rile you, plus the less chance you have of getting your money back. What's to stop Audi turning round and saying you have put it with it for x period of time so it can't be that bad. Sorry, you have missed your opportunity...

This is an RS we are talking about here, with a redline of what 6.5/7k or so (sorry, I have a Tdi so am not sure)? And as for the patter from the dealership of this is normal operation, absolute boll*cks. So then Mr Salesman, care to tell me as to why that tacho doesn't have a redline at 4000rpm....

Get shut of it, or leave it with them until they can resolve the issue.


----------



## 4carl (Dec 11, 2012)

Tinker-r said:


> nas02141,
> 
> It's quite interetsing to hear that your Do not exceed 4000 RPM warnings occurs around 40MPH. Thats the exact speed that most of my Do not exceed 4000 RPM warnings occur as well. But in my case, it doesn't matter what gear I'm in. Again, I have 19 videos of it happening within a 3 hour window. At one ponit in my video, it happened 7 times within 5 miles. There aren't that many videos of TT RS anything on youtube. I'm sure if I post my videos there, that they'll receive a fair ammount of views. I'm on the border as wether to do this or not. If Audi would have taken care of me by now, I wouldn't still be here posting about this.
> 
> ...


I'm in santa barbara and have a RS with 6k on it. I don't have your issue but i have a VAGCOM and can scan all the control modules .there has to be a fault code if you want to come up we can scan it and see where the problem is. carl [email protected]


----------



## Tinker-r (Dec 17, 2013)

I'll try and post some videos (with respect to 1 of the 2 issues) that I've been experiencing ever since having taken the car in for it's 5,000 mile servicing. I'm sincerely shocked that Audi is unable to restore the car to what it was for the initial 5+ months of ownership (when the dash board never lit up like a Christmas tree for no good reason). Having to find a safe location to re-start the car while driving, and having to restart it so frequently has become a safety concern of mine. Again, according to the Audi AASM, simply re-start the car to clear the alarm, you won't hurt the car.

For an automobile at this price point which was trouble free for the first 5+ months of ownership, and now this . . . . . I've been honked at a few times having to re-start the car in not the most optimum of locations. I hope I don't end up getting smacked while trying to re-start the car one of these days. I now have my Sony Action cam recording at all times. Being held back from throttling past a certain RPM threshold through no fault of my own is un-justified. I'm not driving any differently than I did for the first 5+ months of ownership. This is like a bad dream that I can't seem to wake up from. With the loss of responsiveness (tight, and sensitiveness) felt throughout the gearbox, a significant reduction in quicker acceleration, and the addition of my dashboard mimicking a Christmas Tree "Do not exceed max. engine speed of 4000rpm", what am I to do next?

The Audi AASM has stated "There is currently no fix at this time. The car is working as designed and your cars been like this from day one". If that wasn't a enough of a shocker, then to accuse me of having modified the on-board computer with an APR mod . . . . . .

Can someone wake me up from this bad dream ?

All I want is the car I had originally purchased. The car that operated perfectly for the first 5+ months of ownership (that I have never ever performed any type of modification to the on-board computer). I've only ever left my keys with the two Audi dealerships, no one else.

The local Audi AASM no longer want's me to take my car in for the above listed issues. Only if there is something new and additionally wrong.

What else can I do?

Does anyone have any contacts high up within Audi or VW or . . . . ?

I loved my Audi TT RS for the first 5+ months, now It sickens me now when I have to use it.


----------



## 4carl (Dec 11, 2012)

Tinker-r said:


> I'll try and post some videos (with respect to 1 of the 2 issues) that I've been experiencing ever since having taken the car in for it's 5,000 mile servicing. I'm sincerely shocked that Audi is unable to restore the car to what it was for the initial 5+ months of ownership (when the dash board never lit up like a Christmas tree for no good reason). Having to find a safe location to re-start the car while driving, and having to restart it so frequently has become a safety concern of mine. Again, according to the Audi AASM, simply re-start the car to clear the alarm, you won't hurt the car.
> 
> For an automobile at this price point which was trouble free for the first 5+ months of ownership, and now this . . . . . I've been honked at a few times having to re-start the car in not the most optimum of locations. I hope I don't end up getting smacked while trying to re-start the car one of these days. I now have my Sony Action cam recording at all times. Being held back from throttling past a certain RPM threshold through no fault of my own is un-justified. I'm not driving any differently than I did for the first 5+ months of ownership. This is like a bad dream that I can't seem to wake up from. With the loss of responsiveness (tight, and sensitiveness) felt throughout the gearbox, a significant reduction in quicker acceleration, and the addition of my dashboard mimicking a Christmas Tree "Do not exceed max. engine speed of 4000rpm", what am I to do next?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tinker-r (Dec 17, 2013)

nas02141 said:


> Wow, I just posted about this a few weeks ago. I really believe its not the high pressure fuel pump but something else triggering the problem. This is at least the 4th TTRS in the US that I've heard about having this issue. I'm in the process of deciding to either return the car or settle and keep it. I'm pretty sure I'm keeping the car and I'm hoping that eventually I could find a technician that knows whats going on.


nas02141,

Could you please put my in contact with the other TT RS owners which are experiencing this same issue with their TT RS's.

I'm still having a tough time of it with AUDI trying to resolve this issue.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Geezus H... I can't believe you're having these problems with a car you bought new and that Audi are expecting you to live with it!! You are the first owner of the car?

Have they offered any explanation for why they think the ECU has been modified, and by APR specifically?

I'd be getting some legal help by now!


----------



## 4carl (Dec 11, 2012)

from another RS owner with the same problem /carl

"I went back to the dealership after the problem returned.
Dealership then replaced the Control Module for the Fuel Pump. Part number: 8J0906071A
So far the problem hasn't come back, but I've only driven 100 miles or so since the repair.
Keeping my fingers crossed that this fixed it for good."
"Driven the car around a bit now and the fueling issue seems to be gone.
Seems like the Fuel Pump control module did the trick."


----------



## Skygod (Mar 1, 2012)

I had the same issue last week on my RS+

Fuel pump, control unit and some pipework all replaced. Seems fine now.


----------

